# Auburn Indiana Lightweight Show



## Tammy Haley (May 27, 2022)

Auburn Indiana Lightweight Show
August 26-28, 2022
Includes:  seminars, rides, swap meet (inclusive of all bikes), banquet, and more.

The directors will be posting information to this thread.


----------



## Tim s (Jun 5, 2022)

Sounds good Tammy! Tim S


----------

